# Western NSW Frogs



## outbackstorm (Apr 9, 2010)

Spent a little time between Hermidale and Nymagee in Western NSW found a few critters.

There were heaps of Green Tree Fogs around which was awesome to see.



Peron's Tree Fog



This one I don't know, any ideas?



And this gecko lives in my cabin and i don't know what he is, any ideas?


----------



## slacker (Apr 9, 2010)

Posting larger resolution images will help with the ID requests.


----------



## outbackstorm (Apr 10, 2010)

Righto take two on the photo sizing! Hopefully I don't go to the extreme opposite and now they will be huge. Here goes...

Green Tree Frog on the road











Peron's Tree Frog





Unknown frog?





Unknown Gecko?





Maybe someone can tell me how to upload photos as thumbnails?
Thanks


----------



## eipper (Apr 10, 2010)

the unknown for is a litoria cf. rubella
the gecko is Gehyra variegata

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## outbackstorm (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome mate, thanks for that!


----------

